# San Diego HS 2018-2019



## Managed2long (Dec 1, 2018)

Any good games so far? Girls? Boys? Rankings?  What's happening this year in San Diego.  San Marcos could be good, San Pasqual??


----------



## Surfref (Dec 1, 2018)

Too early to tell who will be good.  I see some teams that suck in December and are red hot in February and ones that hare hit in December but stagnate and are just average in February.


----------



## Enjoy the ride (Dec 2, 2018)

Too early to tell. We still have players finishing up their club seasons.


----------



## NumberTen (Dec 2, 2018)

Everything changes once grades come out at the end of the semester.


----------



## Zdrone (Dec 3, 2018)

NumberTen said:


> Everything changes once grades come out at the end of the semester.


End of semester?

I don’t know how often ours checks but there are at least 3 (2 frosh, 1 JV) booted due to underperforming GPA. 

I now understand why the coaches select 20-22 kids per team (frosh, JV, Varsity).  We’ve lost 5 that I know of (3 grades, 2 conduct detrimental) before the “season” has started and there may be more.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Dec 3, 2018)

.


----------



## Surfref (Jan 25, 2019)

The boys varsity Westview vs Poway game initially showed on Max Preps as a 3-0 Westview win and was changed to a Westview loss by forfeit.  I am assuming some type of player ineligibility.  Does anyone know what happened to cause the forfeit?


----------



## Surfref (Jan 25, 2019)

Surfref said:


> Too early to tell who will be good.  I see some teams that suck in December and are red hot in February and ones that hare hit in December but stagnate and are just average in February.


At this point in the season there are real big surprises.  The only surprises I have seen are in the Grossmont Hills league.  Grossmont who is normally near the bottom of the bracket is in first place and having a good season and playing some good soccer, while Steele Canyon who is normally in first is in dead last and having an off season.  Bishops girls are doing better than I expected.  OLP looked really good when I saw them and they are #1 in the Max Prep power rankings. Scripps Ranch boys looked good when I saw them.  After a horrible season last year Coronado girls seem to have turned it around and are having a winning season.  LJCD boys looked good and played a physical game.


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2019)

Surfref said:


> The boys varsity Westview vs Poway game initially showed on Max Preps as a 3-0 Westview win and was changed to a Westview loss by forfeit.  I am assuming some type of player ineligibility.  Does anyone know what happened to cause the forfeit?


Poway is not having an outstanding year, but the forfeit that wiped out Westview's win put them in first place in Palomar League.  Tonight Westview lost to Del Norte, perhaps suffering from loss of key players(?).


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Poway is not having an outstanding year, but the forfeit that wiped out Westview's win put them in first place in Palomar League.  Tonight Westview lost to Del Norte, perhaps suffering from loss of key players(?).


Looking as little more broadly at the CIF-SDS Power Rankings, as things stand now, this could be the first year since the Open Division playoffs were created 5 or 6 years ago that there will not be a Palomar League team in the bracket.

Every year, the Section assigns teams to a Division depending on a 5-year weighted average (most recent years count more heavily) of their Power Rankings.  The Power Rankings combine a team's WLT record and strength of schedule (calculated from the opponent's Division and WLT record) - details here:  http://www.cifsds.org/power-rankings.html 

Each game is worth from 34 points (loss to a D5 team with less than 25% WLT record) to 50 points (win over a D1 team with greater than 75% WLT record).  Each game is assigned points, and those points can fluctuate as the season progresses depending on how the opponents are doing.  At the end of the season, teams are seeded according to their average points per game.  In most divisions, 12 out of the 20 or so teams get into the Division playoff bracket.  In Division 1, things are a little different - 20 teams are assigned to the Division at the start of the season, then the top 8 at the end are placed in the Open Bracket and the remaining 12 in the D1 bracket.

As things stand now, Torrey Pines is leading D1 with 46.69 points, and Point Loma is #8 with 44.44 points.  The Palomar League teams in D1 (and thus potentially in the Open playoffs) are Del Norte (#12, 44.00), Poway (#13, 43.86), Westview (#16, 43.74), and Rancho Bernardo (#18, 42.87).  The remaining Palomar League team is Mt. Carmel in D3.


----------



## Surfref (Jan 27, 2019)

Social media gets player suspended. I heard an interesting HS story yesterday from a club coach.  Girls varsity game between Granite Hills and Steele Canyon which Granite won 2-1.  A Granite player punched a Steele player in the face when the refs were looking in the other direction. The Granite player posted on Snapchat a video of her punching the player along with a derogatory comment.  Evidently some of the Steele players saw it, showed the coach who turned it into CIF.  Granite girl got a 6 game suspension. Two lessons players should learn (1) don’t punch other players (2) if you do punch another player, don’t post video of it on social media.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Jan 27, 2019)

Surfref said:


> Social media gets player suspended. I heard an interesting HS story yesterday from a club coach.  Girls varsity game between Granite Hills and Steele Canyon which Granite won 2-1.  A Granite player punched a Steele player in the face when the refs were looking in the other direction. The Granite player posted on Snapchat a video of her punching the player along with a derogatory comment.  Evidently some of the Steele players saw it, showed the coach who turned it into CIF.  Granite girl got a 6 game suspension. Two lessons players should learn (1) don’t punch other players (2) if you do punch another player, don’t post video of it on social media.


So damn foolish!! Granite’s leading scorer as well.  Six games pretty much ends it for this young lady and could hurt her team’s chances going forward.


----------



## BeachHawk (Jan 27, 2019)

Foolish?! Is this how we teach/expect our kids to play? Sorry, but I think it should hurt her and her team's chances in the future. There is just no need for this. Soccer is a beautiful sport. Why teach this kind of crap.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Jan 27, 2019)

BeachHawk said:


> Foolish?! Is this how we teach/expect our kids to play? Sorry, but I think it should hurt her and her team's chances in the future. There is just no need for this. Soccer is a beautiful sport. Why teach this kind of crap.


Don’t get me wrong.  Throwing the punch was idiotic and inexcusable on her part.  It’s certainly something that this HS coach does not condone.  However, from what I understand, no foul was called. So, foolish comment, is in reference to the social media post that got her rightfully reprimanded. I hate dirty play and dirty players. She got what she deserves. IMO


----------



## Surfref (Jan 27, 2019)

BeachHawk said:


> Foolish?! Is this how we teach/expect our kids to play? Sorry, but I think it should hurt her and her team's chances in the future. There is just no need for this. Soccer is a beautiful sport. Why teach this kind of crap.


I doubt any coach taught her to hit other players.  I know the Granite coach and he would never teach or condone that type of behavior.  It was more than likely a learned behavior from her parents.


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Looking as little more broadly at the CIF-SDS Power Rankings, as things stand now, this could be the first year since the Open Division playoffs were created 5 or 6 years ago that there will not be a Palomar League team in the bracket.
> 
> Every year, the Section assigns teams to a Division depending on a 5-year weighted average (most recent years count more heavily) of their Power Rankings.  The Power Rankings combine a team's WLT record and strength of schedule (calculated from the opponent's Division and WLT record) - details here:  http://www.cifsds.org/power-rankings.html
> 
> ...


I should have noted that this is the first time since I have been watching that all Palomar League teams are from the Poway Unified School District.  I still think that the best arrangement was the way it was when my kids started playing HS soccer - Poway, RB, Mt. Carmel, Westview, Torrey Pines, and La Costa Canyon.  Things get rearranged every few years, and teams from Ramona to Carlsbad have been league members at one time or another, including also Rancho Buena Vista, Vista, El Camino, Mission Vista, and Canyon Crest.


----------



## outside! (Jan 28, 2019)

Kicknit22 said:


> Don’t get me wrong.  Throwing the punch was idiotic and inexcusable on her part.  It’s certainly something that this HS coach does not condone.  However, from what I understand, no foul was called. So, foolish comment, is in reference to the social media post that got her rightfully reprimanded. I hate dirty play and dirty players. She got what she deserves. IMO


I think she should have some academic (suspension) and possibly criminal consequences (assault) as well.


----------



## Mom Taxi (Jan 28, 2019)

Kicknit22 said:


> Don’t get me wrong.  Throwing the punch was idiotic and inexcusable on her part.  It’s certainly something that this HS coach does not condone.  However, from what I understand, no foul was called. So, foolish comment, is in reference to the social media post that got her rightfully reprimanded. I hate dirty play and dirty players. She got what she deserves. IMO


Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe a foul was actually called against Steele's player for holding the Granite player - the refs obviously did not see the Granite player throw the punch. From what I was told the Granite player who threw the punch had been pulled on, tugged on, scratched all over her arms, etc. throughout the game. I saw the video and the the Steele player was holding the Granite player's arm behind her, and from what I was told I think the Granite player just reached her breaking point. Disclaimer - I'm in no way condoning her throwing the punch, just relaying the facts as they were stated to me. I don't know about the Granite player's social media posting, but I do know a Steele parent posted the video after the game (along with another video that he believed to be a foul, but I think it was a clean slide tackle) on social media and several posters encouraged him to turn the footage in to the school. I don't know if he did or not I just know I saw his post on social media after the game.


----------



## Surfref (Jan 28, 2019)

I was not trying to have this “punch” blow up into a big thing.  I was just curious if the story I was told was true, because both coaches are very respected and have teams that play a clean game.  Since Steele has won league almost every year for the past 10 years, they do have a target on their backs and other league teams step it up when playing them.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2019)

Mom Taxi said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe a foul was actually called against Steele's player for holding the Granite player - the refs obviously did not see the Granite player throw the punch. From what I was told the Granite player who threw the punch had been pulled on, tugged on, scratched all over her arms, etc. throughout the game. I saw the video and the the Steele player was holding the Granite player's arm behind her, and from what I was told I think the Granite player just reached her breaking point. Disclaimer - I'm in no way condoning her throwing the punch, just relaying the facts as they were stated to me. I don't know about the Granite player's social media posting, but I do know a Steele parent posted the video after the game (along with another video that he believed to be a foul, but I think it was a clean slide tackle) on social media and several posters encouraged him to turn the footage in to the school. I don't know if he did or not I just know I saw his post on social media after the game.


Do you have a link to the videos?


----------



## watfly (Jan 28, 2019)

Surfref said:


> I was not trying to have this “punch” blow up into a big thing.  I was just curious if the story I was told was true, because both coaches are very respected and have teams that play a clean game.  Since Steele has won league almost every year for the past 10 years, they do have a target on their backs and other league teams step it up when playing them.


The story I heard from a Granite Hills parent was similar to the story you heard.  The difference is that I heard that someone from SC posted the punching video on social media and that the GH player made a derogatory comment to that post.  The impression that I got from the GH parent was that it was the derogatory comment that got the girl in more trouble than just the punching itself.  Regardless of what the exact truth is there is certainly a number of lessons to be learned from this incident.


----------



## Mom Taxi (Jan 28, 2019)

Surfref said:


> I was not trying to have this “punch” blow up into a big thing.  I was just curious if the story I was told was true, because both coaches are very respected and have teams that play a clean game.  Since Steele has won league almost every year for the past 10 years, they do have a target on their backs and other league teams step it up when playing them.


On a positive note, a Granite parent told me that the Granite coach has been pushing for 3 refs this season, and they had 3 refs at their next home game after this event. I know we all hate to see these things happen in youth soccer, but it's always good to see positive change when these things do occur. 



espola said:


> Do you have a link to the videos?


Personally I'm opposed to posting videos/pictures of minors that show them in a negative light in a public forum, but I know others may not feel the same.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2019)

Mom Taxi said:


> On a positive note, a Granite parent told me that the Granite coach has been pushing for 3 refs this season, and they had 3 refs at their next home game after this event. I know we all hate to see these things happen in youth soccer, but it's always good to see positive change when these things do occur.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I'm opposed to posting videos/pictures of minors that show them in a negative light in a public forum, but I know others may not feel the same.


If people are going to post comments about videos, it seems only fair that they should post links to the videos so that others can make up their own minds.


----------



## GKDad65 (Jan 29, 2019)

Surfref said:


> The boys varsity Westview vs Poway game initially showed on Max Preps as a 3-0 Westview win and was changed to a Westview loss by forfeit.  I am assuming some type of player ineligibility.  Does anyone know what happened to cause the forfeit?



Scuttlebutt has it, Westview player attended an "ID Camp" without permission.  Stupid rule IMHO, Westview dominated the game deserve the win.  Embarrassing game for Poway.


----------



## JCM (Jan 29, 2019)

GKDad65 said:


> Scuttlebutt has it, Westview player attended an "ID Camp" without permission.  Stupid rule IMHO, Westview dominated the game deserve the win.  Embarrassing game for Poway.


That is a dumb rule.  Is he suspended for the season or just a couple of games?


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2019)

GKDad65 said:


> Scuttlebutt has it, Westview player attended an "ID Camp" without permission.  Stupid rule IMHO, Westview dominated the game deserve the win.  Embarrassing game for Poway.


It was their biggest losing margin of the season - for few hours.  They got it back last night losing to Calexico, and even worse, at home.


----------



## Fact (Jan 29, 2019)

JCM said:


> That is a dumb rule.  Is he suspended for the season or just a couple of games?


I believe it is in the rule book something like twice the number of games equal to the number of days of the ID camp.  So if it was a 1 day camp I believe he would be suspended for 2 games.

The rule is a joke especially since the San Diego section is way more restrictive than the other sections in the state. Kids are only allowed 2 ID camps per high school season and cannot attend at all if not put on directly by a college.  If I went to any Division 1 school right now I bet I can find more than 1 kid that has violated this rule.


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2019)

JCM said:


> That is a dumb rule.  Is he suspended for the season or just a couple of games?


The Green Book Rule 601 says 2 games suspension for the first infraction, the rest of the season for the second.  I'm not sure if playing instead of sitting out the suspension counts as the second.

http://www.cifsds.org/uploads/2/3/3/6/23368454/2018-19_cif_san_diego_greenbook.pdf


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2019)

JCM said:


> That is a dumb rule.  Is he suspended for the season or just a couple of games?


The rule used to be that you could go to ID camps, but not participate in anything like a game with more than 5 players.  The whole Rule 600 history has looked like a restriction in search of a justification.


----------



## outside! (Jan 29, 2019)

espola said:


> The rule used to be that you could go to ID camps, but not participate in anything like a game with more than 5 players.  The whole Rule 600 history has looked like a restriction in search of a justification.


Since it effects female soccer players and not male football players, it is also a Title IX violation. CIF SD knows this but does not care.


----------



## coachsamy (Jan 30, 2019)

Down in South Bay, the girls Eastlake is by far the best team. The game last night between Olympian and Eastlake was the best game I seen so far this season. 

Bonita Vista is overachieving as they are taking advantage of their home field conditions (Probably the worst in the county). Otay Ranch is underachieving and Montgomery has been the surprise of the season. 

CIF Playoffs will be fun to watch.


----------



## Socal United (Jan 31, 2019)

GKDad65 said:


> Scuttlebutt has it, Westview player attended an "ID Camp" without permission.  Stupid rule IMHO, Westview dominated the game deserve the win.  Embarrassing game for Poway.


That is the case and one of the dumbest rules that there is.  Sad for a title to be won based on something like that but more that the game had to be a forfeit.  Suspend the player(still stupid) but not the entire team.  A paperwork technicality.  The bigger thing is, who from Poway tattled?  I can tell you nobody else cares, if it was another team in the league I am certain they don't even report it.  The kids in the league have been talking about it a lot, it certainly shines a bad light on the school receiving the gift.


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2019)

Socal United said:


> That is the case and one of the dumbest rules that there is.  Sad for a title to be won based on something like that but more that the game had to be a forfeit.  Suspend the player(still stupid) but not the entire team.  A paperwork technicality.  The bigger thing is, who from Poway tattled?  I can tell you nobody else cares, if it was another team in the league I am certain they don't even report it.  The kids in the league have been talking about it a lot, it certainly shines a bad light on the school receiving the gift.


"tattled" is a 6th-grade concept.

Here's another one --


----------



## Nefutous (Jan 31, 2019)

Socal United said:


> That is the case and one of the dumbest rules that there is.  Sad for a title to be won based on something like that but more that the game had to be a forfeit.  Suspend the player(still stupid) but not the entire team.  A paperwork technicality.  The bigger thing is, who from Poway tattled?  I can tell you nobody else cares, if it was another team in the league I am certain they don't even report it.  The kids in the league have been talking about it a lot, it certainly shines a bad light on the school receiving the gift.


My dds recently went to an ID camp outside of Socal.  We were surprised to see so many players from San Diego.  They told my dds that they have been to multiple camps this winter, which is a clear violation of the ridiculous 2 ID camp rule in San Diego CIF.  I know that 2 of the girls came from teams that have beat us this year, not sure of their league ranking.  I am not sure whether the girls and their families knew that they even needed permission to attend ID camps since not all coaches tell their players, some miss team meetings, forget, etc.  But to penalize an entire team for the actions of 1 player that might not have even been aware of the rule is beyond belief.


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> My dds recently went to an ID camp outside of Socal.  We were surprised to see so many players from San Diego.  They told my dds that they have been to multiple camps this winter, which is a clear violation of the ridiculous 2 ID camp rule in San Diego CIF.  I know that 2 of the girls came from teams that have beat us this year, not sure of their league ranking.  I am not sure whether the girls and their families knew that they even needed permission to attend ID camps since not all coaches tell their players, some miss team meetings, forget, etc.  But to penalize an entire team for the actions of 1 player that might not have even been aware of the rule is beyond belief.


The rule is horrible, but having a rule and not enforcing it is worse.


----------



## Socal United (Jan 31, 2019)

espola said:


> "tattled" is a 6th-grade concept.
> 
> Here's another one --


It has creeped back into high school.  "If they find out who tattled he is going to have a big target on him.  Unless it is the coach, then they will just clear a ball in his direction."  I love teenagers....


----------



## Fact (Jan 31, 2019)

espola said:


> The rule is horrible, but having a rule and not enforcing it is worse.


Lots of stupid laws, codes and rules are not enforced because they are archaic. 

Spoken like a true Poway homer.


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2019)

Fact said:


> Lots of stupid laws, codes and rules are not enforced because they are archaic.
> 
> Spoken like a true Poway homer.


Not enforced for everyone is an administrative defect, but at least fair.  Selective enforcement is not.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 31, 2019)

outside! said:


> Since it effects female soccer players and not male football players, it is also a Title IX violation. CIF SD knows this but does not care.


Yes, it's absurd. Knew lots of families who had their DDs hampered by this crazy rule


----------



## outside! (Jan 31, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> Yes, it's absurd. Knew lots of families who had their DDs hampered by this crazy rule


Looking back, I wish I would have threatened a lawsuit.


----------



## outside! (Jan 31, 2019)

At least on HS JV game cancelled due to lightning. Heads up!


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2019)

outside! said:


> At least on HS JV game cancelled due to lightning. Heads up!


Lightning in RB right now.


----------



## GKDad65 (Feb 1, 2019)

espola said:


> It was their biggest losing margin of the season - for few hours.  They got it back last night losing to Calexico, and even worse, at home.


Palomar North County boys play has been embarrassing this season.
No flow to the games, just hack, hack, hack.
May start going to the basketball games, instead.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Feb 2, 2019)

Been watching the Grossmont Hills League.  This is the worst season that I have ever seen.  Each week both teams seems to be competing to see who can be worse.  Sorry soccer.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Feb 2, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> Been watching the Grossmont Hills League.  This is the worst season that I have ever seen.  Each week both teams seems to be competing to see who can be worse.  Sorry soccer.


So, as of right now, who’s the worst? (The best at being bad!)


----------



## Banana Hammock (Feb 2, 2019)

Kicknit22 said:


> So, as of right now, who’s the worst? (The best at being bad!)


I have seen all five teams play and given all the 0-0 ties. it is hard to say.  The top team has only won three games.  I am not going to rank them because in my opinion they all deserve to be last.


----------



## Socal United (Feb 2, 2019)

GKDad65 said:


> Palomar North County boys play has been embarrassing this season.
> No flow to the games, just hack, hack, hack.
> May start going to the basketball games, instead.


I am going to have to disagree with you there.  I don't think it has been as bad as you say across the board.  Maybe I am biased because my kid is on RB but in the first half of the WV game we had control of the ball 28:46(decided to track it).  They try to play.  I think the hard part is that the junior class is super thin in the league, so almost every team is a mix of seniors and sophomores.  That is a big gap and makes it hard.  On top of that, playing on our stupid field makes it so much more difficult.  We call it the home disadvantage.  Plus, half these teams have their throw in specialists and that drags the game to a halt.


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2019)

CIF San Diego in its recurring wisdom has again wiped out the power rankings page, instead listing all the teams in alphabetical order.  I don't know if they are trying to hide something, but I don't see any reason to do it with just a week left before the seedings are finalized.


----------



## Surfref (Feb 3, 2019)

Socal United said:


> ........Plus, half these teams have their throw in specialists and that drags the game to a halt.


Really annoying that every time certain teams have a throw-in in their attacking third they sub-in their throw-in specialist.  Slows the game down and interrupts the flow of the game.


----------



## MWN (Feb 4, 2019)

Surfref said:


> Really annoying that every time certain teams have a throw-in in their attacking third they sub-in their throw-in specialist.  Slows the game down and interrupts the flow of the game.


Yes, but if the Specialist does that 10 yard run up with the somersault flip and then launches is to the far post, kinda worth it.


----------



## espola (Feb 4, 2019)

Surfref said:


> Really annoying that every time certain teams have a throw-in in their attacking third they sub-in their throw-in specialist.  Slows the game down and interrupts the flow of the game.


Poway used to have a really tall guy who would be subbed in on corner kicks.  The throw-in specialist was a regular player who would aim for the far post and hope that someone touched it on the way in (see "really tall guy" above for example) or that the referee thought that someone touched it (or was clueless about the indirect nature of a throw-in).


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2019)

Power Rankings after Tuesday games (most teams have one game remaining against traditional rivals)

*School* *Points* *League Records* *Overall Records*
1 Torrey Pines 46.32 6-0-2 12-1-6
2 Saint Augustine 45.25 5-2-0 8-5-3
3 Canyon Crest Academy 45.14 4-2-2 13-5-4
4 Scripps Ranch 45.05 1-3-3 10-5-5
5 Cathedral Catholic 44.94 3-2-2 8-2-6
6 Coronado 44.87 3-4-1 8-5-2
7 San Pasqual 44.85 7-0-1 15-3-2
8 La Costa Canyon 44.60 4-1-3 9-4-7
9 Point Loma 44.58 2-3-2 8-6-5
10 San Marcos 44.23 1-5-2 8-10-4
11 Poway 44.00 5-0-2 7-4-6
12 Eastlake 43.63 8-2-1 11-6-2
13 Westview 43.57 2-4-1 8-8-5
14 Del Norte 43.56 3-3-2 5-8-5
15 San Diego 43.55 1-3-2 6-8-8
16 Carlsbad 43.45 1-6-1 5-10-5
17 Calexico 43.42 8-1-2 15-6-3
18 Rancho Bernardo 43.28 3-2-2 8-6-4
19 Southwest SD 42.62 4-6-1 8-9-4
20 Valley Center 41.63 2-4-2 4-10-2


----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2019)

D1 Power Rankings posted this morning - 

*School* *Points* *League Records* *Overall Records*
1 Torrey Pines 46.40 7-0-2 13-1-6
2 Saint Augustine 45.25 5-2-0 8-5-3
3 Canyon Crest Academy 45.09 4-3-2 13-6-4
4 Scripps Ranch 45.05 1-3-3 10-5-5
5 Cathedral Catholic 44.94 3-2-2 8-2-6
6 Coronado 44.87 3-4-1 8-5-2
7 San Pasqual 44.76 7-1-1 15-4-2
8 Point Loma 44.58 2-3-2 8-6-5
9 San Marcos 44.39 2-5-2 9-10-4
10 La Costa Canyon 44.38 4-2-3 9-5-7
11 Poway 44.00 5-0-2 7-4-6
12 Eastlake 43.63 8-2-1 11-6-2
13 Westview 43.57 2-4-1 8-8-5
14 Del Norte 43.56 3-3-2 5-8-5
15 San Diego 43.43 1-4-2 6-9-8
16 Calexico 43.42 8-1-2 15-6-3
17 Rancho Bernardo 43.39 3-2-2 8-6-4
18 Carlsbad 43.33 1-7-1 5-11-5
19 Southwest SD 42.62 4-6-1 8-9-4
20 Valley Center 41.88 2-4-2 4-10-2

Significant changes --
San Marcos won 2-1 over La Costa Canyon, so SM and Point Loma up a spot and LCC down 2.
Carlsbad 0-1 loss at Mission Hills dropped them below Calexico and Rancho Bernardo.


----------



## Surfref (Feb 7, 2019)

*Two more days of games to factor into the rankings

Girls Power Ranking as of 6 Feb 2019*
1 Academy of Our Lady of Peace 46.64 7-1-0 17-3-2
2 Carlsbad 46.33 8-0-1 19-4-1
3 Torrey Pines 45.85 5-2-2 13-3-4
4 Cathedral Catholic 45.62 6-1-1 15-3-3
5 Canyon Crest Academy 45.23 4-2-3 12-5-5
6 Scripps Ranch 44.79 3-4-1 11-7-1
7 West Hills 44.71 5-2-2 9-7-5
8 Del Norte 44.68 6-1-1 11-4-4
9 San Marcos 44.48 2-2-5 9-5-7
10 Rancho Bernardo 44.33 3-2-2 9-6-3
11 Bishops 44.28 5-2-0 12-5-1
12 Granite Hills 44.14 4-5-0 10-8-4
13 Poway 43.83 1-5-1 7-8-3
14 Eastlake 43.71 9-2-0 12-7-5
15 La Costa Canyon 43.58 2-6-1 7-8-4
16 El Camino 43.50 6-2-1 9-8-1
17 Point Loma  43.48 2-4-2 8-13-4
18 Steele Canyon 43.39 2-5-2 7-13-3
19 Mission Hills 43.26 0-9-0 6-12-1
20 La Jolla 42.89 0-8-0 3-13-3


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2019)

D1 Power Rankings posted today
*
School* *Points* *League Records* *Overall Records*
1 Torrey Pines 46.40 7-0-2 13-1-6
2 Saint Augustine 45.29 5-2-1 8-6-3
3 Canyon Crest Academy 45.09 4-3-2 13-6-4
4 Scripps Ranch 44.90 1-4-3 10-6-5
5 Cathedral Catholic 44.88 3-2-3 8-2-7
6 Coronado 44.87 3-4-1 8-5-2
7 San Pasqual 44.76 7-1-1 15-4-2
8 Point Loma 44.75 3-3-2 9-6-5
9 San Marcos 44.39 2-5-2 9-10-4
10 La Costa Canyon 44.38 4-2-3 9-5-7
11 Eastlake 43.90 9-2-1 12-6-2
12 Poway 43.89 5-1-2 7-5-6
13 Rancho Bernardo 43.63 4-2-2 9-6-4
14 Westview 43.59 3-4-1 9-8-5
15 San Diego 43.58 2-4-2 7-9-8
16 Del Norte 43.56 3-3-2 5-8-5
17 Calexico 43.40 8-1-3 15-6-4
18 Carlsbad 43.33 1-7-1 5-11-5
19 Southwest SD 42.73 4-6-1 8-10-4
20 Valley Center 41.59 2-4-3 4-10-3

Significant changes --

Rancho Bernardo 3-0 Poway, which moved RB from 17 to 13 (from away game to home game in D1 Playoffs) and Poway from 11 to 12 (still a D1 bye). 
Calexico 1-1 Brawley, so Calexico went from 16 to 17, but may still have a home game because of the league champion rule.

Tonight's games that might have any effect on the numbers -
1 Torrey Pines at 10 La Costa Canyon


----------



## outside! (Feb 8, 2019)

LCC and Torrey Pines tied the last time they played. LCC is well coached and will have the home field advantage. Should be an interesting game.


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2019)

outside! said:


> LCC and Torrey Pines tied the last time they played. LCC is well coached and will have the home field advantage. Should be an interesting game.


Also - Mission Hills at San Marcos may move LCC and SM relative to each other, and San Pasqual hosts Escondido - a loss by SP might bump them down enough to matter.

I don't see any movement in or out of the top 8 (and thus Open playoffs), barring surprises at the seeding meeting Saturday.


----------



## Managed2long (Feb 8, 2019)

TP has some injuries and won't be playing some key players. League is locked up and I don't think they can be bumped from top seed in open, so it will be interesting to see the game results. LCC has a lot of the line.


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2019)

D1 Power Rankings ass posted at 11:50 PM Friday night --

*School* *Points* *League Records* *Overall Records*
1 Torrey Pines 46.48 7-0-3 13-1-7
2 Saint Augustine 45.41 5-2-1 8-6-3
3 Canyon Crest Academy 45.29 5-3-2 14-6-4
4 Scripps Ranch 45.00 1-4-3 10-6-5
5 Cathedral Catholic 44.88 3-2-3 8-2-7
6 Coronado 44.88 3-4-1 9-5-2
7 Point Loma 44.85 3-3-2 9-6-5
8 La Costa Canyon 44.73 4-2-4 9-5-8
9 San Pasqual 44.73 8-1-1 16-4-2
10 San Marcos 44.50 3-5-2 10-10-4
11 Eastlake 43.90 9-2-1 12-6-2
12 Poway 43.89 5-1-2 7-5-6
13 Del Norte 43.67 3-3-2 5-8-5
14 Westview 43.59 3-4-1 9-8-5
15 San Diego 43.58 2-4-2 7-9-8
16 Carlsbad 43.45 1-8-1 5-12-5
17 Rancho Bernardo 43.42 4-2-2 9-6-4
18 Calexico 43.32 8-1-3 15-6-4
19 Southwest SD 42.73 4-7-1 8-10-4
20 Valley Center 41.89 3-4-3 5-10-3


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2019)

Torrey Pines 0-0 La Costa Canyon - LCC moved into tie with San Pasqual at 44.73 - not sure how that is handled - more significant digits maybe?
RB and Calexico dropped spots without playing, perhaps because one or more of their opponents lost games last night or tonight.


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2019)

San Diego Section is being so secretive about the Power Rankings today that the pages aren't even listed on their website anymore, neither boys nor girls.  All the playoff brackets should be announced by the end of the day today.


----------



## Surfref (Feb 9, 2019)

Here are the San Diego Boys and Girls open divisions. For the other divisions just follow the link, select Sports, Winter Sports, Boys or Girls Soccer, then the division from the left of the screen.  http://www.cifsds.org/

Boys Open
1Torrey Pines
8 La Costa Canyon

5 Cathedral Catholic
4Scripps Ranch



3 St. Augustine
6Coronado



7 Point Loma
2 Canyon Crest Academy

Girls Open
1 Academy of Our Lady of Peace
8 Del Norte



5 Canyon Crest Academy
4 Cathedral Catholic



3 Torrey Pines
6 West Hills



7 Scripps Ranch
2 Carlsbad


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2019)

Surfref said:


> Here are the San Diego Boys and Girls open divisions. For the other divisions just follow the link, select Sports, Winter Sports, Boys or Girls Soccer, then the division from the left of the screen.  http://www.cifsds.org/
> 
> Boys Open
> 1Torrey Pines
> ...


Torrey Pines and La Costa Canyon boys  have played to 2 ties this year.  Will there be a third?


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Torrey Pines and La Costa Canyon boys  have played to 2 ties this year.  Will there be a third?


My money says yes and La Costa to win on PKS!


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2019)

I erred when I said last week that Calexico boys might get a home game because they were League Champions even if they had to play against a higher-seeded team.  They finished behind El Centro Southwest High, who were undefeated (9-0-3) in Imperial Valley League.


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2019)

espola said:


> I erred when I said last week that Calexico boys might get a home game because they were League Champions even if they had to play against a higher-seeded team.  They finished behind El Centro Southwest High, who were undefeated (9-0-3) in Imperial Valley League.


However, over in Div IV, #7 seed San Diego Jewish Academy has to travel to #10 Vincent Memorial in Calexico because VM is Manzanita League Champion


----------



## Surfref (Feb 12, 2019)

espola said:


> However, over in Div IV, #7 seed San Diego Jewish Academy has to travel to #10 Vincent Memorial in Calexico because VM is Manzanita League Champion


The SDJA field is the best grass field in San Diego County.  Too bad they couldn't play there.


----------



## Managed2long (Feb 12, 2019)

TP vs LCC OT went to PK's with Torrey getting the win 5-4.  Other open division winners, Point Loma over CCA, Saints over Coronado and Scripps Ranch over Cathedral, think that one went to PK's as well. TP plays Scripps and Pt. Loma vs. Saints next Tuesday


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2019)

Playoff upsets, San Diego Section boys --

Open -- #7 Point Loma 3-2 #2 Canyon Crest
D II -- #10 Preuss 3-2 #7 Otay Ranch
 D III -- #10 West Hills 1-0 #7 Vista
D V -- #11 Madison 1-0 #6 Liberty Charter

Could be more - many scores are not yet reported.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Poway beats Del Norte in OT

I tried to embed the video of the winning goal but apparently it's a violation of some Facebook protection.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Copy and paste this URL in FB search bar seems to work, at least for me, but I am a FB friend of the poster --




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10218653510914684



Still not working?


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Copy and paste this URL in FB search bar seems to work, at least for me, but I am a FB friend of the poster --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyway - play by play -- Poway has free kick just outside the Del Norte PA, after a couple of bounces off players the DN keeper bats a shot away, but it goes right to the head of a Poway player, who heads it in to keeper's left.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Anyway - play by play -- Poway has free kick just outside the Del Norte PA, after a couple of bounces off players the DN keeper bats a shot away, but it goes right to the head of a Poway player, who heads it in to keeper's left.


Correction - it was a throwin from Poway's left side that started the sequence, which explains why everyone was crowded into the box at the beginning.


----------



## Socal United (Feb 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Correction - it was a throwin from Poway's left side that started the sequence, which explains why everyone was crowded into the box at the beginning.


A throw in from Poway?  No way!!  That never happens...   My boy gonna have to coach next year with him leaving.


----------



## Managed2long (Feb 19, 2019)

Open Division TP 5-1 over Scripps and in Pk's Pt. Loma over Saints.


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2019)

Boys D1 scores --

Poway 1-0 at San Pasqual
Westview 1-0 at San Marcos

Final game is at Mission Bay 2/23 7PM.


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2019)

All the San Diego Section results are up on the website.final in OT.

Poway and Westview played 3 times this year - twice in Palomar League and once in D1 final.  Both teams won the first game (Westview scored more goals but then had to forfeit), Poway won the second game, and Westview won the final in OT.


----------



## GKDad65 (Mar 3, 2019)

Socal United said:


> A throw in from Poway?  No way!!  That never happens...   My boy gonna have to coach next year with him leaving.


Actually "Coach"??


Not likely.


----------



## NumberTen (Mar 3, 2019)

Congratulations to Westview who made it to the regional finals, but came up short.


----------

